# Do you get a flu shot every year?



## hammer (Jan 10, 2013)

Just wondering how many people get them each year.  My whole family always gets one and can't remember the last time I had the flu...


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 10, 2013)

Nope, have had good luck without getting one. *knocks on wood


----------



## Openwaterswimmer (Jan 10, 2013)

hammer said:


> Just wondering how many people get them each year.  My whole family always gets one and can't remember the last time I had the flu...




 My kids get them, each year. I never do, however this year with  it being so bad, I might.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 10, 2013)

I got one many years ago then imediatly got pretty sick. Havent had one in years, and basically never get sick.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HD333 (Jan 10, 2013)

I skipped it one year because an annoying co-worker was going to go with me and I'd rather get the flu than stand in a live with her. Other than that I have gotten it every year and so has the wife and kids.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 10, 2013)

Didn't used to, but with kid(s), I do now.


----------



## Riverskier (Jan 10, 2013)

If I ever get the flu, I will probably consider it in the future. I am sure I must have had the flu when I was a kid, but it was at least 20 years ago. Sure, it might make sense as a proactive measure (I realize I am not immune!), but the risk, no matter how small, for side effects just doesn't seem worth it.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 10, 2013)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

No I don't.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 10, 2013)

Nope, and I'm around, in close quarters with many folks at work this time of year, essentially on a daily basis who have some respiratory based disease going on.

Full believer that what in the healthcare field is called "universal precautions" (basically LOTS of hand washing, covering one's mouth/nose when they cough/sneeze, regularly using a disinfecting wash/spray on "high touch" areas{door knobs, phones, light switches, etc} ) AND stressing the importance of taking care of one's self via proper rest and nutrition makes a HUGE difference.

Are there some populations of folks who I STRONGLY feel that there's a significant benefit towards getting the flu shot each year?  Yup - the very young, the very old and anyone inbetween who has some type of disease process that makes them more immune compromised should for sure.  But the vast majority of HEALTHY folks odds are will be fine.

Right now the media hype over the current outbreak I feel is makign things worse - especially interms of filling up emergency rooms and doctor's offices unnecessarily with folks who really don't need to be there.  It's the flu afterall!  You're going to likely feel like cr@p for a couple of days, with bodily fluids coming out of multiple body openings for 12-36hrs on average and then take 3 to 7 days to fully recover and feel 100% again.  If the copious bodily fluid exiting process doesn't dramatically subside in 24-36hrs or so, then go see a doctor.  If you've just got some sniffles and aren't feeling 100%, get a few boxes of tissues, some extra toilet paper, and some gatorade/pedialyte for rehydration, try and remove yourself from contact with others and don't get too far from a bathroom for a day or so and chances are you'll be fine if you're a regularly healthy person between say age 10 and age 65.  For most, common things happen commonly and can be treated easily with items that you can readily find in your local drug store.  ER visits/Doctors office visits for "common" things IMHO is one of the key issues that need to be addressed in the BIG picture of healthcare costs in the country today - rant over


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 10, 2013)

We get them each year , so far so good !


----------



## hammer (Jan 10, 2013)

drjeff said:


> Are there some populations of folks who I STRONGLY feel that there's a significant benefit towards getting the flu shot each year?  Yup - the very young, the very old and anyone inbetween who has some type of disease process that makes them more immune compromised should for sure.  But the vast majority of HEALTHY folks odds are will be fine.


Guess I'm of the thinking that if the shot helps, is readily available, and doesn't have a significant risk of a reaction, then it's worth it.  Why should one risk being sick for several days when there is something available that can prevent it?

FTR since I have reactive airway disease (mild asthma) getting the flu (or even a persistent cold) means I'm coughing for weeks...so I'm definitely in the "should get the shot" camp.  Kids are not, however, but we still make sure they get them...in part because if it keeps them from getting the flu then my chances of getting it are decreased further.


----------



## ski stef (Jan 10, 2013)

Nope.  Got one for the first time this year and have been sick twice.  I'm sure that is the typical explanation but I was not very impressed.  I got it because the company i work for had a health fair and was giving them for free so i thought why not?  I don't think i will be getting another flu shot anytime soon..


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 10, 2013)

Only when I was forced to when I was in the service


----------



## snowmonster (Jan 10, 2013)

I get a shot annually mainly because it's free at work. I take the subway to work everyday and with the amount of people wheezing and coughing on the train, I better off safe than sorry.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 10, 2013)

Work in a hospital this year and got one.  While not "required", it's highly frowned upon if you don't.


----------



## Dmiller27 (Jan 10, 2013)

The last time I got the flu shot I think I got sick once a month so I vowed never to get it again.   I'll take my chances and hope that my natural immune system will be able to fight off the flu.


----------



## Cheese (Jan 10, 2013)

Nope, but if I don't get over what ever I catch in 2 weeks, I'll seeking professional help.


----------



## darent (Jan 12, 2013)

wife is nurse and has to have them, brings one home for me,so yes I get them.


----------



## Edd (Jan 12, 2013)

I used to catch a cold/flu twice a year or so until about 5 years ago.  I usually got a flu shot.  Around that time there was that extreme shortage of flu shots and many were denied so I didn't try to get one and haven't gotten one since.  Since then I have not caught a single cold.  That is weird.  My girlfriend brings a cold home a couple times a year and I never catch them, which sort of irritates her I think. 

I am in no way suggesting that is anything more than a coincidence.  Flu shots make sense to me.  I think it's more likely my habits have changed as far as being mindful of the things I touch and so forth.  I hate doorknobs for real.  I've also wondered if my immune system has sort of reached peak effectivness and the inevitable downhill slide is coming.  It's been nice.  If I start getting sick I'll probably start getting shots again.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 12, 2013)

Nope. Never have, and don't plan to. Maybe when I'm elderly.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 13, 2013)

Nope. I'm not convinced they are that effective. There is always some new flu popping up that the shot hasn't accounted for.

I get more colds than flu anyway, I'm not sure the last time I've even gotten an actual flu.

Perhaps when I am old and the flu could be an extinction level event for me, and the vaccine is probably a lot more effective by that point in history, I will consider it.

Or else, whenever the government makes it mandatory.


----------



## Bostonian (Jan 13, 2013)

Didn't get the flu shot this year and I am now paying for it.  Been sick for the last week.  Was suppose to spend all weekend slushing (er... skiing), but I was in bed with a 102.5 temp and hacking a lung .  Starting to feel a little better today, but still it sucks balls.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 13, 2013)

Always get the flu shot----I do tend to get the flu at least once/winter but psycologically I do feel the shot helps.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 13, 2013)

I knew I shouldn't have replied to this thread since I jinxed myself. Been home all weekend with a cold and a pinched nerve in my side!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 14, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> I knew I shouldn't have replied to this thread since I jinxed myself. Been home all weekend with a cold and a pinched nerve in my side!



Blame it on the nerve.  You dont have a cold!


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 14, 2013)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Blame it on the nerve.  You dont have a cold!



Well the nerve did start bothering me Friday night and the cold on Saturday....


----------



## mmonet (Jan 14, 2013)

This is the very first year that I have gotten one.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 14, 2013)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

NY governor was on Tv over the weekend getting his shot.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jan 14, 2013)

I have never had one except when I was a kid obviously. But as an adult, no....

Ive been discussing the flu season locally with friends and family. Some have had the flu but I am convinced one reason whey I never really get it is because I am a dishwasher at a restaurant.

When your living around sterile 125 degree water with soap and disinfectant etc, your hands are very clean..Most people think a dishwashers job is dirty..well it is to a point but if you have worked one you know...its actually very sterile and clean....

AND lol...Now I have to go to work lol...stay healthy people...


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 14, 2013)

my wife is bugging the crap out of me to get one


----------



## bvibert (Jan 16, 2013)

Nope, and I have no plans to.


----------



## ricerocket (Jan 17, 2013)

No, never got one, and so far so good!


----------



## Mandoo1972 (Jan 17, 2013)

Nope! We give one to our son because his body isn't as strong as ours. Plus he was a sick kid/ baby.


----------



## Bumpsis (Jan 20, 2013)

Got one this year - it was conveninet. I strive to get one every year but not always get around to it.
 I am a strong proponent of flu shots. The more variants of the N and H proteins (components of the vaccine and the actual influenza virus) that a body builds up immunity to, the better the chances of being protected even if CDC doesn't come up with the right combination of vaccine components for this year's dominant virus. Even a partial antibody - virus protein match can reduce the severity of the actual sickness.
I hate being sick, especially when I can do something to prevent it or lessen its severity ahead of time. Science is a beautiful thing!
I wish more people would make an effort to get it. It would lessen the pool of potential infectors.


----------

